# My Results So Far



## jbravo54 (May 2, 2013)

I am more of a lurker here at HT, but I felt the need to share my results from a nutritional cleanse my wife and I started not long ago. I first started to help my wife through it, but I now love it and am not turning back.

I lost 12 lbs and 12.5 inches in only 11 days. woohoo.


----------



## SixGunn (Nov 16, 2011)

Would you mind sharing what kind of cleanse it is?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I also pm'd asking for the details. Sounds worth investigating.


----------



## jbravo54 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your interest. I have sent pms to you 2.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I would be interested in finding out about this cleansing. Can you give details?


----------



## jbravo54 (May 2, 2013)

I have had quite a few responses for more information about this cleanse. What I will share here is that it works. It will NOT make you run to the bathroom all day, nor will you NOT starve yourself. Since, I am down 20 pounds and highly energized and motivated, I am now starting to work out to gain muscle.

If you would like to learn more, please pm me.


----------

